# how to completely remove glitter?



## unkn0wn (Apr 24, 2009)

all my makeup always comes off except glitter. it always stays around somewhere. not just mac glitter- any type of glitter! what do you girls use to effectively remove all the little scatted sparkles?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 24, 2009)

scotch tape.  i use tape to remove glitter on my eyes.  just take a small piece and place on your lid and remove.  it will pull off the glitter and the shadow, if you are wearing any.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 24, 2009)

I was going to say tape, too.  Medical tape if you can get it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

tape. connect it and slip your fingers through it then gently pick up the glitter with the sticky side facing out. be careful, the skin on your face is very delicate. gl!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you ladies for this! I've asked so many times when I see the Youtube gurus use it, even some who post on here and NONE of them ever answered me. I'm happy I can use my glitter again and not have to worry about seeing it in my lashes after I'm done taking off my makeup.


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

I find if i just wipe with a mac wipe and then rinse with water it works just fine x


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Thank you, thank you, thank you ladies for this! I've asked so many times when I see the Youtube gurus use it, even some who post on here and NONE of them ever answered me. I'm happy I can use my glitter again and not have to worry about seeing it in my lashes after I'm done taking off my makeup._

 
I asked Misschievouz an answer before and she replied very promptly and was very helpful.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe it's just me...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Maybe it's just me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The gurus are probably just overwhelmed with questions everyday.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I find if i just wipe with a mac wipe and then rinse with water it works just fine x_

 
same here.  if the glitters just on my eyes, one wipe takes it all off, including my entire face of makeup.  now if i've done a mask, i need two wipes.  then i actually wash my face.  there's no more glitter after that.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 3, 2009)

i agree tape is your best bet in getting it all off


----------

